# How old are you?



## toffee87

Hey, I just wanted to know what sort of age ranges we have here-of those who are waiting to try! 

I realise it won't say who individually selected different options, but it just gives a general idea.

I'm 21, currently finishing my final year at Uni....horray! Won't be having a baby for a few years yet, but I've been VERY broody for over a year now xxx


----------



## Alchemist

ha ha. i evened out your poll ;-)


----------



## toffee87

Help! I'm broody!!
How the hell am I gonna be able to wait years? hehe xxx


----------



## Alchemist

same way i did. lots of excercise - take up boxing its great for frustration and swimming really chills me out 

AND in the meantime if you really want to do something with the feminine nurturing aspect, maybe volunteer at an orphanage - can get some great mothering experience there too


----------



## toffee87

When me and my bf move in together next year, we'll be getting a kitten  so I'm sure that'll take my mind of it hehe. Also want a nice fishtank! I love having pets, something to love and nurture. So that'll be great


----------



## porkpie1981

im 27 with a 2 yr old, 1st yr at uni, had 1 miscarriage at the end of march. Really should wait to finish uni but im no good at waiting :rofl:


----------



## sandy299

I'm 32 (will be 33 in Sept) we have no children yet. We do have a fur baby - dog. We are waiting to ttc in mid 2009 (around May- Sept) not sure exactly we'll set a date in Jan 09. So I could be either 33 or 34 when we do start and 34 or 35 when I give birth. I know I'm older than most moms especially around where I live but I feel it's not the age but the love you can give a child. I am glad my dh and I are waiting for financial reasons especially after the price of gas and everything else in the USA is so much more now. My dh's best friend had a baby and they are struggling financially to keep their heads above water so I am glad we are saving up $ and also to buy a house before we ttc.


----------



## Kitschdolly

I am 23 :)


----------



## odd_socks

*26 now *


----------



## hairdresser29

.


----------



## Strawberries

I'm 19:)


----------



## i want it all

I'm 30 -31 in August, and have worked full time my whole life, until January when I RTW after 14 months on maternity leave (and hols). I'm now doing 21 hours over wed, thurs, fri! TTC probably 6-12 months time!


----------



## Amarna

I'm 24, will be in my third year of uni when we start to TTC, I also work part time at the same university I go to doing boring office type stuff. We're planning on TTC starting in September.


----------



## sambam

I was 21 in Jan and im WTT for #3


----------



## bathbabe

Im 21, working part time (was full time until i had harrison), hopefully ttc no.2 within the next year if im not already preg (had abit of an oops :blush:) x


----------



## spidergirl

i am 23  xx


----------



## hisprincess05

23 24 in june student part time work for now and soon to be married we will be ttc this summer


----------



## Zoey1

I'm 30 and will be 31 in Sept. My daughter is almost 22 months old and we'll be trying between June-Oct.


----------



## beth30

I turned 25 in Jan. Stay at home momma... I have a 4 year old son as of the March 21. Just came off of 8 wk m/c in fall 2010, a chemical in Dec, and Chemical in Feb. Planning to try again after the summer.


----------



## Heidi

i'm 26, 27 this year (i actually just typed that i was 25 then remembered i wasn't, thats how you know your getting old!!! :laugh2:)
I Used to work full time before becoming a stay at home mummy to my baby girl who is now 10.5 months old, we will be TTC in May when she turns 1 :)


----------



## anniepie

I'm 32 WTT #1 (of hopefully 2-3) at some point when OH agrees...work full time and also have my own business which I hope to make my full time job when LO arrives...


----------



## Aprilshowers

I'm ancient at 38 :haha: Seriously though time flies and you get older without realising it. I was one of those people who really never thought about kids until this year and now I'm obsessed. :blush:


----------



## LunaRose

I'm 23, a full-time Mum (So unemployed) & I don't know when we'll TTC. Hopefully in the next few years!


----------



## Augie

24. Work full time from home and I'm a full time student! Eek! Hoping to start trying this fall.


----------



## Mrs Mc

I'm 27 hoping I'll have first baby when I'm 28 and then second when 30. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## ~chipper~

I'm 30 and will be TTC #2 around July/August when my DS is about 9 mos old. I work a full time 40 hour work week :( Would love to be a SHM, but just can't happen when I'm the bread winner in the house..Boo LOL


----------



## cleckner04

I'm 24, SAHM, WTT until June for #2. We would love to be TTC right now but DH is deployed and it's kinda takes two people. :muaha::haha:


----------



## ~chipper~

cleckner04 said:


> I'm 24, SAHM, WTT until June for #2. We would love to be TTC right now but DH is deployed and it's kinda takes two people. :muaha::haha:

LOL :flower:


----------



## beccad

31, work part time and will be TTCing this summer xx


----------



## hairdresser29

.


----------



## cleckner04

^^ :haha: I keep joking with DH that he can't be mad if our next baby looks like the mail man. :rofl:


----------



## hairdresser29

.


----------



## Angelika30

I´m 31


----------



## EstelSeren

I'm 23 and will be ntnp/ttc no. 2 in about a year! I'm not currently working and not looking for work- my daughter's only 2 weeks old after all! :haha:

Beca :wave:


----------



## tuesday_

19. Student. Within the next year.


----------



## younglove

I just turned 24. I've been working FT for almost 2 years. Hubby works on a casual/on-call basis. We're *hoping* to start TTC in 1-2 years.


----------



## can2012

I'm 21, turning 22 in July :)


----------



## Myalways829

Im 18 years old and I will be TTC in Dec of this year 2012 but for now I'm waiting  :happydance:

:kiss: && :hugs:

Bree


----------



## I Love Lucy

I'm 22. Just finished my associates degree during the Fall 2011 semester. And will be TTC in July or August.


----------



## mom2pne

I'm 38. Will be 39 in late September and will be starting to ttc that month for number 6. I'm a sahm to 5 boys.


----------



## x Zaly x

Im 20 and wtt for #2


----------



## Quackquack99

I'm 22 next month. I have a 5 month old girl.


----------



## Lil_Apple

Im 26 Mum to 2 Boys we will be TTC from April onwards but NTNP from now onwards.

I am housewife/full time mummy so I ticked the Full time emploment because I am by no means unemployed!!!! hehe :dohh:


----------



## LubLub

I'm 20 and WTT for #1. I'm at university doing my first year of my post grad work, so in my third year I'll be TTC. So about 20 months to go :)
I work full time as well, so I'm have alot to take my mind of being broody. But it doesn't always work! :D xx


----------



## Hunbun

I'm 22 and have a 5 month old son. 

I think I will try for the second one when I am 24.


----------



## sarahsmith199

im 20, waiting to be married and have money saved up before ttc :(


----------



## sailorsgirl

Ive recently turned 24 and have a 3 month old baby girl, I worked full time but Im now a sahm. We will be ntnp from next month then ttc from april xxx


----------



## HazzaB

Hi ladies! 
I am 22, WTT #1. Will be 23 when we start TTC and probably 24 when we have our 1st if all goes to plan.


----------



## bornthiswayxo

20 years old, me


----------



## SugarBeth

I'm 23 (turning 24 this year) and I'm a SAHM. DH and I will be trying for our second baby in April.


----------



## mrsswaffer

I'm 26, working full-time and am probably going to TTC within the year. :)


----------



## NurseSooz

Snap on all 3 accounts Mrs Waffer! :lol:


----------



## Sam 121

Hi, I'm 27, working full-time and looking to ttc #1 within the year :)


----------



## mrsswaffer

NurseSooz said:


> Snap on all 3 accounts Mrs Waffer! :lol:

Swaffer. ;)

And we're both nurses too!! :hugs:


----------



## Kians_Mummy

I'm 20 (21 in June), currently seeking work within the health care sector and unsure when we're going to TTC as it keeps changing. First off was in January 2014 when I was meant to get my implant out but got it taken out early, then OH said we would TTC last year in October but then OH was unsuccessful in an interview so got put back to Jauary 2014.

OH has now been saying once one of us gets a job we can TTC (although depo injection still in my body until March). Although, as much as I want another baby, I would prefer if I was in a job or at least a 6 months to a year before TTC and don't want to be pregnant for my 21st and was pregnant for my birthday before and everyone said I was a kill joy :(... Opps bit of a life story going on there lol


----------



## NurseSooz

:blush::blush::dohh: how much of an eejit am I...

Snap on all 4! When are you thinking of TTC? I'm a cOmmunity nurse. I'm now wondering if havIng medical knowledge will help or hinder me. So far definetley hinder! What's your thoughts?


----------



## mrsswaffer

NurseSooz said:


> :blush::blush::dohh: how much of an eejit am I...
> 
> Snap on all 4! When are you thinking of TTC? I'm a cOmmunity nurse. I'm now wondering if havIng medical knowledge will help or hinder me. So far definetley hinder! What's your thoughts?

I wanted to be a midwife when I started training, but I'm happy where I am right now (a surgical urology ward - more prostates than ovaries!!). :) I'm not really sure; I guess it will help, but they say nurses make the worst patients. ;)


----------



## NurseSooz

I've already started being overly paranoid about not being able to conceive. I think I've gone through every worst case scenario in the book...doesn't help that I see pts at work struggling to conceive. I also see a lot of newborns and that really tugs on my ovaries!


----------



## rwhite

I'm 22, work full time and will be starting to TTC#2 in October most likely :)


----------



## Jessoon

I'm 20, a full time worker (and, hopefully, full time student again soon), and don't know when or if my OH and I ever plan on TTC. We've been NTNP for around three years and we're both of the mind that we're still young-- if it happens, great! If not, we'll think about TTC later in life. :)


----------



## Leopard

18, stay at home mum, ttc in March


----------



## Rat_Girl87

I'm 24, work full time, going to start TTC #1 in Oct after my birthday


----------



## x__amour

20, SAHM, 21 when we TTC. :flower:


----------



## Vonnie18

I will be 32 in April, full time worker and full time Mum. We'll be TTC at the end of March/beg April :) x


----------

